# No WiFi network taskbar icon



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

I just installed a Netgear WNDR3700v1 router. I know it is broadcasting a WiFi network because my cellphone finds it as available. My question is about what I should be seeing on my Windows 10 PC. I have no desktop taskbar icon and it is not listed in my available networks. I have 2 VPNs, one active, one nonactive, but both are shown as available. All my LAN devices are ethernet connected, but shouldn't I see the availability on this WiFi network and have the option of having it ON or OFF? I can find no indication of it in any of my Settings screens...but my cellphone sees it and connects automatically. Can someone offer this non-techie some explanation and/or fix, please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to make sure it's not something very simple, on the right side of taskbar choose the upward arrow and see if it's "hidden" there.


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Corday. but's it not a hidden icon.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

The only way this icon would not appear in the taskbar (and it does by default) is if someone turned it off in the _Select which icons appear in the taskbar_ settings, and it's there as Network and toggled on initially, or if there's a corruption in your Windows 10 installation, or if the process for WiFi is somehow not running.

If that setting is toggled on, and you've restarted the system (as this will generally cause the network service for WiFi to start if somehow it didn't), then I'd consider Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file .


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, britechguy, but as I'm not a techie, I'll have to find someone local to help me do this...It does seem logical, though.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Those instructions are written to be about as step-by-step as can be, and are intended for "beginner through techie."


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds promising but I can't get your link to work (?).


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

weybrew said:


> That sounds promising but I can't get your link to work (?).


Then try later. It's the direct download link for the step-by-step instructions, stored on Google Drive. They've been there for as long as they've existed and I can still click through and immediately get a Save dialog when I do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Pres the Windows key*+R* and type *ncpa.cpl *and press _Enter._ Here it will list all of the Network Connections you have. You can Right click your *Wi-Fi *connection and choose *Connect*


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

No WiFi network listed.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You are already being helped with this topic at Bleeping Computers ... https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/714501/no-wifi-network-taskbar-icon/#entry4958123 ... where it has already been determined that you do not appear to have a wi-fi network card installed.

Whilst we understand that you want to get your problem resolved as quickly as possible, posting for help with the same problem at multiple forums just wastes people's time, since people on one forum will have no idea what advice is being given on the other, and this will not only lead to a duplication of effort, but could also lead to potential problems.

Please decide which forum you want to be helped by,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you ever have WiFi on your Desktop computer before? 
If so, Press the Windows key+X choose Device Manager, are there any yellow flags next to any devices? Especially under Network Adapters? If so, these devices need drivers installed.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

weybrew: Are you sure the computer has a Wireless Network Adapter?


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks to spunk.funk and Corday. I'm not sure if I ever had WiFi since I have always had this PC connected via Ethernet. I never considered that possibility before. Maybe I'll try a WiFi dongle...wouldn't that pick up any WiFi network my current router would be broadcasting?


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for britechguy for that link. I have the download now. Thanks.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

@weybrew: You have received good advice from @gary_r and those that have followed him based on what is now known.

If you do not have a WiFi card in the machine it is impossible to use WiFi. You can use a dongle, which is the functional equivalent, if you do not have a WiFi card.

Wherever you ask for help on anything, it is best to stick with a single venue from start to finish. If you don't settle the issue, then turn elsewhere. 

It is also imperative that you mention things like never having used WiFi on a given machine and only having been connected by Ethernet. There are quite a few desktop machines "of a certain age" that never had WiFi because it was presumed they wouldn't need or use it.


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks...did not know that.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Maybe I'll try a WiFi dongle...wouldn't that pick up any WiFi network my current router would be broadcasting?


 If the computer didn't come with a WiFi card and you did not install one, you will not be able to use WiFi.
Your Router puts out a WiFi signal for your Network, no others. Any others would be your neighbors networks. if you have a USB WiFi Dongle it should show your router as an Available WiFi Connection. Then you need to type in the WiFi Password, If you set one up, this all should be on the side of the Router, or in your instruction manual. https://www.netgear.com/support/product/WNDR3700v1


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

watch this video hope it helps you out


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks again. This looks a great link, especially for us non-techies.


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, steve32mids. This should help me make a smart choice.


----------



## gremlinkurst (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually, following the explicit step-by-step instructions for such things don't require you to be a "techie." Well-written guides for procedures such as this _should_ be, and usually are, written by folks that know how to effectively communicate with those not having the benefit of their education and/or experience. When I was learning how to code, and document my code, I was taught a very important thing: "Speak" as though my audience knows almost nothing about the subject matter; "talk" in terms that they will understand.

Another similar thing many novice computer users may face: "Why can't I use Bluetooth on my computer?" Having a Bluetooth-enabled wireless card helps immensely.


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, gremlinkurst.


----------



## Fred Knurke (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary R said:


> You are already being helped with this topic at Bleeping Computers ... https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/714501/no-wifi-network-taskbar-icon/#entry4958123 ... where it has already been determined that you do not appear to have a wi-fi network card installed.
> 
> Whilst we understand that you want to get your problem resolved as quickly as possible, posting for help with the same problem at multiple forums just wastes people's time, since people on one forum will have no idea what advice is being given on the other, and this will not only lead to a duplication of effort, but could also lead to potential problems.
> 
> Please decide which forum you want to be helped by,


Excellent advertisment for Bleepingcomputers.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Fred Knurke said:


> Excellent advertisment for Bleepingcomputers.


You got a point to make, or are you just blowing off wind ?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Fred Knurke said:


> Excellent advertisment for Bleepingcomputers.


Perhaps (and I can safely say that they, too, are an excellent venue - lots of us here are or were there, too).

But what it points out even more is just how likely some sort of "advice collision" is when you're trying to work a single issue in multiple venues where none knows what the other has said and where you (the generic you) have offered differing information, sometimes based on different questions having been asked.

There's nothing wrong with seeking help from more than one venue, but virtually any one of them will advise that the way to do that is sequentially, not simultaneously.

No assistant wants to have a black box of other things going on about which they know nothing and that could produce negative to catastrophic results if inappropriately mixed with something they're suggesting.


----------



## weybrew (Sep 22, 2008)

britechguy...acknowledged


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Fred Knurke said:


> Excellent advertisment for Bleepingcomputers.


Here https://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184 is something to put things into perspective.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Here https://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184 is something to put things into perspective.


Dead right, and said more eloquently than I ever could have phrased it. :thumb:


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

weybrew,
Most desktop motherboards do not have integrated wifi. The more pricey gaming boards may have wifi, and they will usually state that they do right in the description. I use a USB Netgear wifi adapter when working on client's computers in my basement. It connects to my network upstairs fine, though the speed is much slower. Laptops pretty much all have built in wifi, but, desktops do not. Also, if you are able to use a direct connection using an ethernet cable, that will always yield a better and faster Internet speed. This can be easily verified using speedtest.com.


----------

